# [H] Forgeworld Tyranids [W] Tyranids, Daemons or Paypal/Cash



## GBDarkAngel (May 11, 2011)

*[H] Forgeworld Tyranids ---SOLD ****SOLD*****

Some Painted Tyranid forgeworld models for sale.

Open to trades, open to offers.
Painted Daemons, Tyranids, etc all considered.
Things in particular are Genestealers, Zoanthropes, Bloodcrushers.
The painting on these can be stripped very easily if its not to your taste.

MIEOTIC SPORE SACKS - get your hands on some painted Sacks :shock: 









TYRANID MALANTHROPE


















TYRANID BARBED HIERODULE - Heartbreaking but models are for using, not for looking at.


















STONE-CRUSHER CARNIFEX WITH WRECKER CLAWS


----------

